# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  فرق مازاد و پردیس چیه؟

## Dr.med96

لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## omid94

شهریشون هیچ فرقی نداره مدرکشون هیچ فرقی با روزانه ها نداره تنها تفاوتش اینه که کلاس پردیس ها تو بعث دانشگاه ها جدا ولی ظرفیت مازاد با روزانه ها سر یه کلاس می شینن

----------


## Dr.med96

تو مدرک چه فرقی دارن؟

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr.med96


تو مدرک چه فرقی دارن؟


هیچ فرقی نمیگن تو مازادی پس بهتری یا تو چون پردیس بودی خیلی خوبی!!!*

----------


## Neutrophil

کسی اطلاع داره دانشکده های علوم پزشکی تهران( تهران، بهشتی، ایران) هزینه ی پردیسشون واسه رشته پرستاری چقدره؟

----------


## Dr.med96

> *
> هیچ فرقی نمیگن تو مازادی پس بهتری یا تو چون پردیس بودی خیلی خوبی!!!*


نه منظورم اینه که تو مدرک قید میکنن مازاد یا پردیس؟

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr.med96


نه منظورم اینه که تو مدرک قید میکنن مازاد یا پردیس؟


بله ولی ارزش مدرک کم نمیشه*

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Neutrophil


کسی اطلاع داره دانشکده های علوم پزشکی تهران( تهران، بهشتی، ایران) هزینه ی پردیسشون واسه رشته پرستاری چقدره؟


در سال تحصیلی 94-95 هر دو ترم حدود 4/5-5 تومن*

----------


## omid94

> *
> بله ولی ارزش مدرک کم نمیشه*


نه از سال 93 وزارت بهداشت تصویب کرد که تو مدرک لفظ مازاد یا پردیس قید نمیشه همون طور که تو کارت دانشجویی هم قید نمیشه

----------


## Dr.med96

> نه از سال 93 وزارت بهداشت تصویب کرد که تو مدرک لفظ مازاد یا پردیس قید نمیشه همون طور که تو کارت دانشجویی هم قید نمیشه


مطمن هستین چون ویژه نامه پیک سنجش نوشته بود پردیس قید میشه!

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط omid94


نه از سال 93 وزارت بهداشت تصویب کرد که تو مدرک لفظ مازاد یا پردیس قید نمیشه همون طور که تو کارت دانشجویی هم قید نمیشه


قید میشه عزیز من
همینجور که بالا گفت تو پیک سنجش نوشته*

----------


## omid94

> مطمن هستین چون ویژه نامه پیک سنجش نوشته بود پردیس قید میشه!


والا تا اونجا که من میدونم از سال 93 تصویب شد که هیچ تفاوتی از لحاظ مدرک و کارت دانشجویی بین پردیس و روزانه نباشه و یادمه این مطلب رو معاون آموزشی وقت یعنی دکتر ضیایی مطرح کرد و اونو ظلم در حق دانشجوی شهریه پرداز عنوان کرد. البتهمچنین مطلبی در مورد پردیس شهید بهشتی خوندم که واقعا ظلم آشکاری در حقشون داره میشه.
ولی اینو مطمئنم در مورد مازاد و پردیس هایی که با هم سر یک کلاسن و توی کارت دانشجویی هم قید نمیشه عنوان پردیس دز مدرک هم قید نمیشه.
حالا اصلا به فرض هم قید بشه کی از شما قراره بپرسه که پردیس خوندی یا روزانه؟ شما در آینده یا قراره توی بیمارستان کار کنی یا مطب بزنی یا بری واسه تخصص رشته های مهندسی هم دیگه این دوره زمونه کسی پی دانشگاه و دوره بالا نمیاد اونچه مهمه کار بلد بودن و گرنه بقیش نمیگم مهم نیست ولی واقعا اگه شما کارتو بلد باشی اصلا این مسائل مطرح نیست

----------


## omid94

> *
> قید میشه عزیز من
> همینجور که بالا گفت تو پیک سنجش نوشته*


به ما گفتن نمیشه
شاید دانشگاه های بزرگ مثل تهران و بهشتی قید بشه ولی ما کلا تو کلاسمون 5 نفر ظرفیت مازادیم که اگه خودمون نمی گفتیم هیچ کس نمی دونست 
جالبه درس مازادی ها هم خیلی بهتر از روزانه هاست و معدلاشون هم بالاتر
جال

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط omid94


به ما گفتن نمیشه
شاید دانشگاه های بزرگ مثل تهران و بهشتی قید بشه ولی ما کلا تو کلاسمون 5 نفر ظرفیت مازادیم که اگه خودمون نمی گفتیم هیچ کس نمی دونست 
جالبه درس مازادی ها هم خیلی بهتر از روزانه هاست و معدلاشون هم بالاتر
جال


خدا کنه قید نشه : ) شاید خودمم رفتم مازاد
اما اینجور که شنیدم همون مدرک فقط یه پردیس قید میشه مازاد رو نمیدونم والا*

----------


## omid94

> *
> خدا کنه قید نشه : ) شاید خودمم رفتم مازاد
> اما اینجور که شنیدم همون مدرک فقط یه پردیس قید میشه مازاد رو نمیدونم والا*


ممکنه پردیس هایی که از روزانه ها جدان قید بشه مثل پردیس های تهران بهشتی ایران شیراز تبریز گیلان مازندران یزد و...
من هم فکر می کنم مازاد بهتره چون از خدمات رفاهی مثل روزانه ها میتونید استفاده کنید مثل خوابگاه و غذایی که به روزانه ها میدن

----------


## Dr.med96

> به ما گفتن نمیشه
> شاید دانشگاه های بزرگ مثل تهران و بهشتی قید بشه ولی ما کلا تو کلاسمون 5 نفر ظرفیت مازادیم که اگه خودمون نمی گفتیم هیچ کس نمی دونست 
> جالبه درس مازادی ها هم خیلی بهتر از روزانه هاست و معدلاشون هم بالاتر
> جال


الان که شما مازادین چه فرقی بین شما و روزانه هاس؟روزانه ها میفهمن شما مازادین؟شما روزانه هم قبول میشدین ولی رفتین مازاد؟

----------


## omid94

> الان که شما مازادین چه فرقی بین شما و روزانه هاس؟روزانه ها میفهمن شما مازادین؟شما روزانه هم قبول میشدین ولی رفتین مازاد؟


بله میدونن ولی تا نمی گفتیم نمی فهمیدن
نه دیگه اگه روزانه قبول میشدیم که نمی رفتیم مازاد ولی خوب کنکوره دیگه ممکنه هر اتفاقی بیفته

----------


## Dr.med96

> بله میدونن ولی تا نمی گفتیم نمی فهمیدن
> نه دیگه اگه روزانه قبول میشدیم که نمی رفتیم مازاد ولی خوب کنکوره دیگه ممکنه هر اتفاقی بیفته


منظورم اینه که شما اول همه روزانه ها حتی دورترین جاها رو هم زدید نشد بعد زدید مازاد؟

----------


## omid94

> منظورم اینه که شما اول همه روزانه ها حتی دورترین جاها رو هم زدید نشد بعد زدید مازاد؟


به جز زاهدان زابل و بم همه جا رو اول روزانه ها رو زدم بعدشم پردیس ها و مازادها

----------


## Dr.med96

> به جز زاهدان زابل و بم همه جا رو اول روزانه ها رو زدم بعدشم پردیس ها و مازادها


دارید انتخاب رشتتونو بذارید؟

----------


## zahraa76

پردیس خودگران برای دانشگاه سراسری هست ولی مازاد برای آزاد
شهریه ها هم بصورت سالانه هست
مازاد پزشکی امسال 16 میلیون بود
ولی پردیس خبر ندارم

----------


## omid94

> دارید انتخاب رشتتونو بذارید؟


نه متاسفانه
ولی مبنای شما اول مسافت باشه بعدش شهر البته با در نظر گرفتن تیپ دانشگاه

----------


## Amir h

> *
> قید میشه عزیز من
> همینجور که بالا گفت تو پیک سنجش نوشته*


دانشگاه های پردیس و ظرفیت مازاد شرط معدل دارن برای پذیرش رشته های پزشکی دندان و دارو؟؟

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amir h


دانشگاه های پردیس و ظرفیت مازاد شرط معدل دارن برای پذیرش رشته های پزشکی دندان و دارو؟؟


خیر*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

برای مهندسی هم ظرفیت مازاد داریم ؟ : |
مثلا صنعتی بابل داره ؟

----------


## Mr.amp98

> لطفا راهنمایی کنید


مازاد و پردیس تقریبا یکی هستن اما یه فرق دارن
هر کی بره مازاد، با دانشجو های روزانه هم کلاس میشه و با اونا درس میخونه
اما دانشجوهای پردیس، خودشون تو یه محل جداگانه درس میخونن و با دنشجو آی روزانه هم کلاس نمیشن

----------

